# Sulle montagne incantate della Cina, dove le pietre sembrano dipinte da Van Gogh



## brenin (6 Marzo 2017)

Stare nel parco Zhangye Danxia, in Cina, è come essere entrati in un quadro di Van Gogh. Le sue montagne sono un paesaggio a prova d'artista, pennellate con tutti i colori che la natura ha da offrire. Un effetto altamente suggestivo, tanto da essere difficile pensare possa trattarsi della realtà. 
​








©GTRESONLINE







©GTRESONLINE

Eppure queste immagini che sembrano uscite da una galleria d'arte sono reali al cento per cento. Sono state scattate nella provincia di Gansu, nel parco dei cento colori. Qui le montagne si estendono per 300 chilometri quadrati e regalano uno scenario degno da screensaver, in cui ci si può letteralmente immergere percorrendo una delle passerelle o strade panoramiche che sono state appositamente costruite per incoraggiare i visitatori ad esplorare queste incredibili formazioni rocciose. 







©GTRESONLINE







©GTRESONLINE

A regalare la suggestione, che vagamente ricorda anche le creazioni di sabbia colorata nelle bottiglie di vetro, sono i depositi di vari minerali a pigmentazione differente avvenuti ere fa. Si tratta infatti di una zona a bassa piovosità, vicina al deserto del Gobi. E i colori insoliti delle rocce - che sono lisce, taglienti e alte diverse centinaia di metri - sono iniziati a palesarsi con i depositi di arenaria rossa avvenuti oltre 24 milioni di anni fa.  A fare il resto sono le increspature della terra, causate dallo scontro fra la placca indo-australiana e l'Eurasia, che rendono il paesaggio ancora più particolare. 







©GTRESONLINE







©GTRESONLINE

Una formazione geologica simile, chiamata Rainbow Range (letteralmente, Gamma arcobaleno), si trova nella Columbia Britannica, in Canada, ed è formata da una miscela di roccia vulcanica e vari minerali depositatisi nei secoli.

da " La Stampa " .


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

Bellissime immagini. 

Il tuo mestiere ha qualcosa a che vedere con le foto o le escursioni? O è solo una passione la tua?


----------



## brenin (6 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bellissime immagini.
> 
> Il tuo mestiere ha qualcosa a che vedere con le foto o le escursioni? O è solo una passione la tua?


No, il mio mestiere non ha proprio niente a che fare con foto ed escursioni....purtroppo ! E' solo passione di scoprire nuovi angoli sconosciuti in questo mondo meraviglioso, e di condividerli.


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> No, il mio mestiere non ha proprio niente a che fare con foto ed escursioni....purtroppo ! E' solo passione di scoprire nuovi angoli sconosciuti in questo mondo meraviglioso, e di condividerli.


bisognerebbe avere una seconda vita a disposizione....


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisognerebbe avere una seconda vita a disposizione....


.
sai lo dico pure io ?
Iniziato un po tardi a fare viaggi spero di farne tanti altri ...
Per i posti delle foto vero sembrano quadri dipinti tanto sono surreali nei colori :up:


----------



## Piperita (7 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sai lo dico pure io ?
> Iniziato un po tardi a fare viaggi spero di farne tanti altri ...
> Per i posti delle foto vero sembrano quadri dipinti tanto sono surreali nei colori :up:


Sai una cosa? Apprezzo più le foto che non vedere il luogo di persona.
Nelle foto riesco a cogliere particolari che quando vado di persona non colgo, perché distratta da mille cose: la gente, il rumore, ecc


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisognerebbe avere una seconda vita a disposizione....


Hai ragione, con l'avvento di internet si è venuti a conoscenza di posti e località meravigliose di cui nemmeno conoscevamo l'esistenza... non avendo due vite, si deve per forza effettuare delle scelte ( a loro volta legate a fattori contingenti ).


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Apprezzo più le foto che non vedere il luogo di persona.
> Nelle foto riesco a cogliere particolari che quando vado di persona non colgo, perché distratta da mille cose: la gente, il rumore, ecc


Vero, anche a me capita. Però ci sono posti in cui solo di persona riesci ad immergerti nel luogo.





Ad esempio queste due foto.... la prima è una veduta ( parziale ) dei giardini di Kyoto ( da non perdere, [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] ),
l'altra la Terra del Fuoco in Argentina.... ecco, in questi posti le emozioni che si provano sono indimenticabili, nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili al piacere " visivo " delle fotografie, secondo me.


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sai lo dico pure io ?
> Iniziato un po tardi a fare viaggi spero di farne tanti altri ...
> Per i posti delle foto vero sembrano quadri dipinti tanto sono surreali nei colori :up:


Ti auguro  di fare ancora tantissimi viaggi, includendo almeno una volta il Giappone ( sempre che non ci siate già stati ) .


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

Straordinario, la natura regala dei spettacoli unici. E spesso non sappiamo della loro esistenza.


----------



## brenin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Straordinario, la natura regala dei spettacoli unici. E spesso non sappiamo della loro esistenza.


Verissimo, e qualche volta addirittura non riusciamo a "fermarci" per apprezzare tutto il loro splendore, per ritrovare noi stessi,per sentirci - almeno per un attimo - parte infinitesimale di questo mondo meraviglioso.

Significativo questo haiku postato da [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] tempo fa, che racchiude proprio il momento magico che certi posti possono trasmetterci.

Yūgen (幽玄)

_Un uccello lancia il suo richiamo
 Il silenzio della montagna sì fa più
 profondo
 Un'ascia risuona
 Il silenzio della montagna cresce_​
_Il termine yugen, infine, che letteralmente si traduce con “leggermente scuro”, ha una vasta gamma di significati. Non serve infatti solo a descrivere il fascino delle cose in penombra di cui non riusciamo a conoscere del tutto i limiti ed i particolari, ma si usa anche con senso più ampio, per indicare ciò che, essendo oscuro, è insondabile, misterioso ed imperscrutabile poiché al di là dell’umana comprensione: un’opera d’arte ci trasmette yugen quando riusciamo a cogliere in essa un bagliore, un’impressione che per un attimo, anche se a parole non riusciremmo mai a spiegare come, sembri rivelarci qualcuno dei segreti dell’universo.

_


----------



## Piperita (7 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, anche a me capita. Però ci sono posti in cui solo di persona riesci ad immergerti nel luogo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ci sei stato?


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tu ci sei stato?


Si, sia Kyoto che la Terra del fuoco. Posti meravigliosi,apparentemente all'antitesi ma in realtà molto simili ( la natura la fa da protagonista seppur in modi completamente diversi ).


----------



## banshee (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, anche a me capita. Però ci sono posti in cui solo di persona riesci ad immergerti nel luogo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] segnato nella to do list
Sarà un viaggio magnifico...grazie alla tua guida poi partiamo avvantaggiati!



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie @_brenin_ segnato nella to do list
> Sarà un viaggio magnifico...grazie alla tua guida poi partiamo avvantaggiati!
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao ! 

Questa si che è una bella sorpresa ! 

La guida sarebbe ancora da terminare con qualcosina...  sia a livello culinario che pratico; 
Spero tutto proceda bene, il gran giorno si avvicina....

Sempre piacevole leggerti...


----------



## banshee (10 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Questa si che è una bella sorpresa !
> 
> ...


Grazie...! Altrettanto, grazie per avermi taggata così che ho potuto leggere le tue "perle"
I tuoi consigli sono sempre super ben accetti, sto in un momento pratico scombinato ma poi mi farò viva!



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (10 Marzo 2017)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie...! Altrettanto, grazie per avermi taggata così che ho potuto leggere le tue "perle"
> I tuoi consigli sono sempre super ben accetti, sto in un *momento pratico scombinato* ma poi mi farò viva!
> 
> 
> ...


Un giapponese ti direbbe " Shikata ga nai " , c'est la vie.... più che comprensibile,più i giorni passano più cresce la tensione....  sarà un buon "test" per poi rilassarvi alla cerimonia del the , oppure con un' eccellente bistecca di manzo di Kobe  ....


----------

